# New Member



## RickyCorry (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi, new member here staying with the Volkswagen family (Golf R and Golf edition 30 owner) and looking to buy a Mark 1 coupe TT (225) or a Quattro Sport 240.

Some good info on here, does it take a while to access the marketplace to see the cars for sale? 

Thanks, 

Richard.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Welcome to the TTF.
Since the change to the TTF format a few weeks ago Admin/Mods do not have the permissions to give access, so I'm afraid the software will allow in time.  
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I’d go for the 240 never had an ED30 but had a 25th anni for 10 years and run a mk 6R along side the TT


----------



## RickyCorry (Oct 25, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Welcome to the TTF.
> Since the change to the TTF format a few weeks ago Admin/Mods do not have the permissions to give access, so I'm afraid the software will allow in time.
> Hoggy.


No problem, sounds good thanks Hoggy 😊


----------

